# Past Papers of MCAT



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

plz upload uhs mcat past papers with correct answer key.


----------



## Hadaya Qaisar (Mar 3, 2013)

I've done A'levels in three subjects, but of the sciences, I haven't given my chemistry exam (I gave all three pure sciences in O'levels), now registering for the exam would make me loose one year so is there any option ? Like if the pmdc may take any placement test of chemistry, I can prepare and give the exam and even mcat exam. Please let me know if there's a way out, I'm in Saudi Arabia and will be in Pak by 27 th July, if there's any option please let me know.


----------



## Saad Zafar (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes plz upload 2012 uhs mcat paper if any body have it.. It will be appriciated.


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

I had the same issue last year. I did three A levels from Riyadh but hadn't appeared for Physics. All Universities that i visited in Karachi rejected me as they said IBCC wont issue any equivalence because the science group isn't complete. Not even SAT I or II can replace this. I had to spend a year in Pakistan appearing for Physics (AS n A level) and to get a merit/ local seat the university officials asked me to appear for Pakistan studies and Islamiyaat (Urdu I already had appeared in O levels). All this wasnt as difficult as it had seemed in the beginning. Im expecting my results in August Inshallah.


----------



## Hadaya Qaisar (Mar 3, 2013)

You did it all privately ? Is their any issue in that ? And do you know that how much marks does IBCC cuts for A'levels ?


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

I joined an academy and got registered from there. Uptill now there is no issue. and about the marks that are deducted, I have no idea. I'll let you know when my equivalence is made.


----------



## Hadaya Qaisar (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok please do! Well I'll try first this year if they take any placement test for chemistry and make the equilvalance, is their any chance for this ?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

any one is giving ETEA test???????


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

no they wont take any kinda test.. trust me..i have gone through all this last year because of physics...!!


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

yes im applying to kpk via the etea test


----------



## Hadaya Qaisar (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok. I'll see


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

anyone tell me which book is best for fmc perparation??=


----------

